# Leak near hose bibb



## secret1agentman (Mar 8, 2016)

THis morning I went to  use my hose for the first time since fall... The water pressure was very low and then I notice water coming out of the bottom of the house on the slab.   But it stops when I close the water hose faucet    Is this a leak having to do with the hose bibb?   Seems like it would continue to leak even if I have the faucet closed.     Anyone have any idea?   I can see it unless I take out a wall or floor.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

If you have left the hose connected all winter and the water could not drain out of the faucet, it will freeze. Many of them have the valve 8 or 10 inches inside so they don't freeze but if the water can't drain.
Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## secret1agentman (Mar 8, 2016)

Picture of the faucet itself?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes and what is on the inside of the house directly behind it.


----------



## secret1agentman (Mar 8, 2016)

I attached two pictures... you can see two little slots in the brick where the water was coming out... there is two bedroom behind the floor near the wall was damp some.     I think the pipe is running between those two bedrooms


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2016)

Is there a crawl space under the house?


----------



## frodo (Mar 8, 2016)

sounds like a frost proof hose bib.   if you do not open and drain they will freeze.  

to replace.   unscrew,  replace

cross your fingers the plumber was not a bone head,  and strapped the 90


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2016)

frodo said:


> sounds like a frost proof hose bib.   if you do not open and drain they will freeze.
> 
> to replace.   unscrew,  replace
> 
> cross your fingers the plumber was not a bone head,  and strapped the 90



And turn off the whole house water supply before attempting.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N46Xn1eOolA[/ame]


----------



## frodo (Mar 8, 2016)

yep,  thats a frost proof


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

And an 8" square can carefully cut out of the divider wall so it can be fixed.


----------



## secret1agentman (Mar 8, 2016)

No  crawl space...  so I guess I will just unscrew the bibb and replace.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2016)

secret1agentman said:


> No  crawl space...  so I guess I will just unscrew the bibb and replace.



After you turn off the water...


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

secret1agentman said:


> No  crawl space...  so I guess I will just unscrew the bibb and replace.



Only some will unscrew, some are soldered and some have pex clamped to them,
Cut a whole in the bedroom divider wall and see what you have.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

And if there signs of water in that cavity, leave it open for a couple weeks to dry out.


----------



## secret1agentman (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the help...   First time I have logged on to this site and very helpful.   Appreciate it....   Pretty easy now that I understand how that works.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2016)

secret1agentman said:


> Thanks for all the help...   First time I have logged on to this site and very helpful.   Appreciate it....   Pretty easy now that I understand how that works.




Well don't be a stranger.


----------



## frodo (Mar 8, 2016)

ya'll come back now,  ya hear


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2016)

Okay, so dumb question: why bother with a frost free faucet that can freeze?????
And how do you get the water out in the winter?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Okay, so dumb question: why bother with a frost free faucet that can freeze?????
> And how do you get the water out in the winter?



Disconnect the hose every time you use it in the winter time. It does slope down from the valve inside.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2016)

So it's only a problem if you leave the hose connected. Not to mention the hose is probably trashed.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

I always pot a 2 way splitter between the hose and pipe and open the one side when not in use, the hose is fine, the splitters break if they freeze $3.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2016)

I always just take the hose in in November.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

then you leave it full of water to freeze in the garage


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2016)

My daddy taught me to drain my hose every chance I get.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> my daddy taught me to drain my hose every chance i get.




............,


----------



## butch23 (Mar 9, 2016)

I have frost free, but always unhook my water hose and put a 1.50 styrofoam cover on it. So far so good .


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 9, 2016)

One thing to keep in mind with removing the hose. Many people use these fitting things that you screw on to the bib and the other end the hose and then you can snap the hoses on and off quickly like an air fitting on your compressor. They really work nice, BUT the part that goes on the bib some of them have a check valve inside. You have to remove that quick connect also for the winter. 

Don&#8217;t ask me how I know this.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 9, 2016)

Experience is a great teaching aid, huh Bud...


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 10, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Experience is a great teaching aid, huh Bud...



My mom always told me I was going to the college of hard knocks. I think she was right.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 10, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> My mom always told me I was going to the college of hard knocks. I think she was right.



Anybody can do it right, experience come from fixing mistakes.
Makes you wonder about people with years of experience.


----------



## frodo (Mar 10, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Anybody can do it right, experience come from fixing mistakes.
> Makes you wonder about people with years of experience.



their is a warehouse somewhere,,,full,  gotta kick the door closed full

with my plumbing mistakes...each one was a learning experience


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 10, 2016)

The other challenge with freeze proofs besides leaving the garden hose on over winter is if it is installed sloping into the house.  It can't drain and it will freeze and split.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 10, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> The other challenge with freeze proofs besides leaving the garden hose on over winter is if it is installed sloping into the house.  It can't drain and it will freeze and split.



That's a DIY trick on tapered siding like Hardie.:hide:


----------

